# RecipeDB - Sticks and Stones



## daemon

Sticks and Stones  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               13 Votes        Brewer's Notes This was a no-chill beer, hence only late hopping and slightly higher IBU's than listed. Not quite the same as the Stone and Wood but very nice all the same.I used raw wheat instead of flaked and the Galena is meant to be Galaxy (not in the recipe DB).   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg BB Ale Malt    0.8 kg BB Wheat Malt    0.2 kg Flaked Wheat    0.1 kg Weyermann Munich I       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 5mins)    15 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     10 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.046 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 16.2 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.55%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days


----------



## chappo1970

Looks like a cracker D. How did it turn out?

Chhers

Chappo


----------



## hoppinmad

When you say "This was a no-chill beer, hence only late hopping" is this what you always do when no-chilling? I am asking because I no-chill and wasn't aware I was supposed to be doing it that way.


----------



## manticle

When you no chill the wort stays at high temperatures for longer than when you chill. Therefore a 30 min addition can turn into the equivalent of a 45 minute addition, a flameout may become closer to 20 mins.

Actual figures pulled from my arse but you get the picture. Much of the aroma and some of the flavour of regular brewing/chilling may be lost so you need to adjust by altering the bittering and adding some late hop aroma/flavour.

I only know this because someone else told me recently.


----------



## daemon

It's still fermenting away Chappo so no final verdict yet. Initial samples are very nice, just need to dry hop it and increase the aroma a bit. Will then need to sample the real thing again to compare, I love this hobby 

The reason I only added hops late to the boil is because Galaxy is 14.9% AA, so when adding the hops for flavour they'll impart enough bitterness as well. No-chill accentuates this a bit further too because of the extended temps so I'd estimate it's about 25 IBU's.


----------



## daemon

A quick update for those wondering how it went, the results were fantastic. I was brewed for my niece's 1st birthday and we emptied the keg in less than two hours! It was the first time I've had to line-up to get a drink from my keg as well, on a warm QLD afternoon it was perfect.

I'd say that it ended up around 20IBU's all up, despite the Galaxy being high in AA and no-chilling it. That's roughly what Beersmith had calculated so there wasn't much increase from the no-chill at all. I also dry hopped another 10g after 5 days fermentation (@18c) just to make the aroma stand out even more. 

I'll be brewing this one again for sure, only changes I'd make is maybe trying a slightly higher % of wheat.


----------



## tazman1967

How did you mash it ? Single Infusion ? Or did you do a Protein Mash ?
Looking forward to doing this one on Sat.
BTW Looks Great !
Cheers


----------



## daemon

Just a single infusion for 90mins @ 66C and it was 90 minutes simply because I was busy doing other things  I kept it as simple as possible to start with but based it on roughly what I knew about the original brew. You should enjoy it, especially the lovely galaxy aroma and taste!


----------



## tazman1967

Thanks D
Just Discovered Galaxy. Looks like a great hop to play with.
Cheers


----------



## stevepreece

Hi, 
Put this in the keg last week and resisted drinking for 2 days.
Am really enjoying it, a very easy drinker. 
one is never enough 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## daemon

Glad to hear you liked it, it's certainly been a crowd pleaser every time I've made it. 

After visiting the actual Stone and Wood brewery recently and sampling it from the fermenter (a great experience) I'll be brewing this one again in the near future. The good news is that the Draught Ale is now available in bottles, so you can have the real thing at home as well.


----------



## stevepreece

Surprise surprise my mates were back for more.
They've even requested more to be brewed, next they'llbe turning up with kegs to be filled.

I had the original at the Innocent bystander in Healesville at xmas time.
Blew me away.
From memory it was a very floral beer really nose driven.

Let me know how the next one goes.


----------



## Truman42

I'm keen to give this recipe a go so I put the details into brewmate scaled down to 10 litres for my miniBIAB.
However if I tick No chill as per the recipe it gives me an IBU of 36.7. Isnt this a bit high? If I untick NO chill the IBU drops to 16.8. So Im not sure if I should chill or not?

Also if I wanted to dry hop what quantity should I use? I was thinking (from what Ive read on here, maybe 10grams Galaxy pellets.) Or should I try something else?


----------



## bignath

Truman said:


> I'm keen to give this recipe a go so I put the details into brewmate scaled down to 10 litres for my miniBIAB.
> However if I tick No chill as per the recipe it gives me an IBU of 36.7. Isnt this a bit high? If I untick NO chill the IBU drops to 16.8. So Im not sure if I should chill or not?
> 
> Also if I wanted to dry hop what quantity should I use? I was thinking (from what Ive read on here, maybe 10grams Galaxy pellets.) Or should I try something else?



Gday mate, I think the op no chills so if you've entered the recipe exactly as described and then scaled it down I'd go ahead and brew it without worrying. The no chill option (and the actual no chill process) affects late hops more than early bittering ones. Even more so when there's a large addition of high AA% ones. I love the no chill feature in brewmate (it what finally put the nail in the coffin of beersmith for me). That and the alarms on brewday....I wouldn't worry about that figure too much, just treat it relative to future versions you do of this beer. 

Hmmm, if only I had some wheat and galaxy and I could do this today.....


----------



## Truman42

Ok no worries will stick with no chill.

What about dry hopping, I was going to add 10 gram galaxy pellets straight into the ferementer after five days. How does this sound? Ive never done AG brewing or used hops before.


----------



## Truman42

Anyone have a suggestion for dry hopping with this recipe? Should I dry hop with galaxy or use another hop? I want to try and accentuate the citrus passionfruit taste that this beer has which is actually very close to Mornington Pale Ale


----------



## spaced

Truman said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for dry hopping with this recipe? Should I dry hop with galaxy or use another hop? I want to try and accentuate the citrus passionfruit taste that this beer has which is actually very close to Mornington Pale Ale



Galaxy will give you passionfruit aroma, Citra will deliver the citrus aroma. Although having not used Citra or Galaxy before I couldn't say to do it. Hopefully someone more experienced will chime in.


----------



## loikar

Truman said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for dry hopping with this recipe? Should I dry hop with galaxy or use another hop? I want to try and accentuate the citrus passionfruit taste that this beer has which is actually very close to Mornington Pale Ale



I like Citra and pacific Jade for the Dry hop.
But for a Citrus\ Passion fruit I would use Citra and Galaxy, Maybe even Cascade and Galaxy.

Depends what you like, split the batch and dry hop both of them with different hops.

Cheers,

BeerFingers


----------



## daemon

The galaxy hops are high in AA, so it's hard to calculate exactly with no-chill. I found that not using bittering hops and the large combo worked well for my setup, it might be different for others.

Going to brew this one again soon now that the weather is warming up.


----------



## Truman42

Daemon said:


> The galaxy hops are high in AA, so it's hard to calculate exactly with no-chill. I found that not using bittering hops and the large combo worked well for my setup, it might be different for others.
> 
> Going to brew this one again soon now that the weather is warming up.



Daemon,

What exactly do you mean by "large combo" can you explain that please?
When you say worked well did you get the strong passionfruit taste in your beer without dry hopping?


----------



## Truman42

BeerFingers said:


> I like Citra and pacific Jade for the Dry hop.
> But for a Citrus\ Passion fruit I would use Citra and Galaxy, Maybe even Cascade and Galaxy.
> 
> Depends what you like, split the batch and dry hop both of them with different hops.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BeerFingers


Ive only got one fermenter and am doing a 10 litre batch, so I might try citra and galaxy. Can you give me an idea on how much of each I should throw in? This is my first AG brew and first time using hops. I was thinking of 10 grams of each as per the gram per litre rule Ive read on here somewhere.


----------



## Dazza88

Galaxy dry hopped at 3g per litre is pretty damn awesome. Gonna try Stella hops at 4g per litre in my next brew.


----------



## daemon

Truman said:


> Daemon,
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "large combo" can you explain that please?
> When you say worked well did you get the strong passionfruit taste in your beer without dry hopping?


Whoops, you can blame auto-correct for that one  I meant "late" combo, ie simply adding the hops at the end. The taste was most definitely there but it certainly needs to be dry hopped to get that lovely aroma. If you want it true to style then use Galaxy. The amount to use will be dependant on how close you want it to the real thing, I'd suggest 20-30g for a standard batch size or if you're doing a 10L batch then around 15g.


----------



## Truman42

Ok great, thanks for the advice. I might try 20grams in my ten litres just to give it that extra kick.


----------



## loikar

Truman said:


> Ok great, thanks for the advice. I might try 20grams in my ten litres just to give it that extra kick.



That's pretty much the ticket I think.

If you're doing it no-chill, in 10L, I would dry hop 20g when you move it from the cube to the fermenter (this is aside from your normal flame out addition), then another 20g a week later, assuming it's a 14 day ferment. So 20g for 14 days and 20g for 7 days.

That'll give it the punch in the face you're looking for.
If you're using pellets, just chuck them in, don't teabag it unless you give them plenty of room to move around in there.

This type of beer is mainly all about the aroma...and passionfruit burps. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Truman42

Yeh beer fingers..Thats exactly what I want..Passionfruit burps. My missus will love it..


----------



## kyleg

Definitely going to give this a whirl, sounds like a perfect beer to start spring/summer with! Might up the wheat too.


----------



## Truman42

Im about to bottle mine its just sitting in the chiller ATM and I have to say its bloody nice..


----------



## kyleg

Hey guys, im planning on brewing this on the weekend.grain bill slightly different, upped the wheat a little. Here's the grain bill

For 46L

7.kg pale ale malt
2.kg wheat malt
250g flaked or raw wheat (depending what I can get)
250g Weyermann Munich I

I read somewhere that you should do a protein rest when mashing wheat malt, is this true? Also is there anything else to know about mashing with wheat malt? 

Hopping with galaxy, and will split the batch and dry hop with galaxy in one and citra in the other. Looking forward to it!


----------



## kyleg

Also I BIAB, if that makes A difference with regards to the wheat malt. I think i read something to do with laughing problems, so maybe not applicable?


----------



## seamad

BIAB brewers never laugh, some do think we are a joke though


----------



## felten

Kyle G said:


> Also I BIAB, if that makes A difference with regards to the wheat malt. I think i read something to do with laughing problems, so maybe not applicable?


I have found a handy questionnaire here that should help


----------



## kyleg

Hahaha damn auto correct! I meant lautering problems haha


----------



## daemon

A protein rest isn't required, especially not for this style. No changes required for BIAB, it's all about the hops


----------



## Truman42

I bottled mine on Sunday. Apart from the recipe I also dry hopped with galaxy on day 4 once vigorous fermentation had stopped and then again on day 7 with galaxy and Amarillo. 
Smells and tastes bloody marvelous. Can't wait for it to carb up.


----------



## loikar

Truman said:


> I bottled mine on Sunday. Apart from the recipe I also dry hopped with galaxy on day 4 once vigorous fermentation had stopped and then again on day 7 with galaxy and Amarillo.
> Smells and tastes bloody marvelous. Can't wait for it to carb up.



What was your bittering addition? Galaxy or Amarillo?


----------



## Truman42

BeerFingers said:


> What was your bittering addition? Galaxy or Amarillo?


It was galaxy but I followed the recipe and added my first hops at 10-15 mins I think it was (without checking). So that's not really classed as a bittering addition is it?


----------



## kyleg

Brewed this today. Was a great day for it. It was my 3rd brew, and it was much more relaxing than the last two, very enjoyable day. Apart from a boil over when i wasn't paying attention, and flat batteries in my kitchen scales, the brew went off with out a hitch.

Mash temp dropped from 67 to 64 over the 90 minutes, so i was pretty happy with that. Hit my gravity's, well slightly higher, think i hit around 77% eff, when i was aiming for 70%. (if i figured it out right) I was aiming for 47.9L after boil, and reckon i had about 50, and my target SG was 1.046, and actual was 1.047. so does that sound right?

Going to split the batch, and dry hop one with galaxy and one with citra. Really looking forward to seeing how this turns out!

On the flip side, i recently renovated a very old (20-30 years) fridge, gave it a nice new paint job, and am using it as a beer fridge. I turned it on a few days ago with my previous brew bottled inside, and checked it tonight and it was all frozen! Didn't realise there was a dial in the fridge to what temp and it was set to 'freeze', so spewing about that! Are they ruined?


----------



## daemon

Good to hear you had a successful brew day, don't worry too much about efficiency in the first few brews as it will vary a bit.

In regards to the fridge, the easiest fix will be a temp controller. If you know a sparkie who can wire it up, then you can order them from eBay cheaply (~$25 delivered) and it will be more accurate than the original fridge thermostat anyway.


----------



## kyleg

Actually, i am a sparky (well, 6 months from finishing my app). Might have to be the go. What about the beer that froze? Will it be ok once it defrosts? i noticed that it had obviously expanded and leaked out, so maybe the crown seals will be letting in oxygen now? lucky i have the other 23L in a secondary fermenter still!


----------



## Truman42

Sorry to interupt Kyle, but I tried my brew of this today after one week in the bottle and it was fan- bloody-tastic. My wife loved it too. Cant wait for it to be fully carbed up and ready to drink.


----------



## kyleg

Ahh great to hear truman. all reports so far from people say that this is a ripper! How much and when did you dry hop? And were you happy with the result?


----------



## Truman42

Kyle G said:


> Ahh great to hear truman. all reports so far from people say that this is a ripper! How much and when did you dry hop? And were you happy with the result?



I had a 9 litre brew.

I dry hopped with 20 grams Galaxy on day 4. Was supposed to be at start of fermenting but I forgot to put them on so waited until active fermenting to die down.

Then I added 10 grams galaxy and 10 grams Amarillo on day 7. Quite happy with the result so far but will have to wait a few weeks to see how the taste develops.


----------



## kyleg

Bottled this over the weekend. Was a 40L batch. Dry hopped 2g per litre before pitching, galaxy in one, and citra in the other. Then 3g per litre after 7 days. Had quite a bit of hop residueafter racking to bottling bucket, think I'll use a panty hose over my auto siphon next time to filter them out. Also the last 2 or 3 litres was going really slow when bottling, is there any way to counter this? I ended up not bothering with the last 2 litres of each batch as it was just taking way too long. Aimed for 3 volumes of co2. When I was doing the graph/chart thing in palmers book, the first thing is 'temperature of the beer', I wasn't really sure if that meant temperature it was at when bottling, or temp it will
Be conditioning at, or temp it will be served at. I went with temp at time of bottling. Can't wait to crack one!


----------



## Jimbeer

Thinking of doing this, 23L chilled at some stage this week. Have there been any more members who have brewed this and had big success? I'm especially interested in what everyone's done when it comes to dry hopping, as i imagine that's the only way you can get that real big hit in a similar fashion to what the real pacific ale gives you. Suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PhantomEasey

Jimbeer said:


> Thinking of doing this, 23L chilled at some stage this week. Have there been any more members who have brewed this and had big success? I'm especially interested in what everyone's done when it comes to dry hopping, as i imagine that's the only way you can get that real big hit in a similar fashion to what the real pacific ale gives you. Suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Jim, I did an extract version of this a couple of months ago before taking a break and setting up a small AG rig. It was easily the best beer I made prior to going AG (still is, my first AG has not fully carbed up yet...). 

I ended up with 54% LDME and 46% dry wheat malt. 
Galaxy (14.5%) 
5 grams @ 60
8 grams @ 20
13 grams @ 5 and; 
14 grams at day 5 of fermentation, dry hopped into the fermenter. 

I just chucked them on top of the krausen, as I didn't want to bugger around with a sock or what not. As I had a 40 gram bag of Galaxy, the 14 grams used was the surplus from the bittering and flavour additions. 

It was only my second extract, and seemed very murky/cloudy at each SG check so I ended up deciding to cube and CC it for 2 weeks to try to drop out some of 'floaties'. So, ~18 litres into the cube, the remaining ~2 litres was bulk primed at 2.6 vols into bottles. 

Un-cc'd the aroma was intense, almost over the top. You could smell it at range when poured. The CC'd, however, lost most if not all of the aroma, but was slightly smoother overall. Next time, I'd either wear the cloudy finish (even though it did clear up significantly in the bottle) in favour of the aroma assault, or, drop in a hop tea between CC'ing and bottling it it's safe to do so....I need to research this a little further.

Apologies for the essay, just my experience with this kinda brew. 

Galaxy has become my 'crush hop' so to speak at the present, I already have a few other brews in mind to hit up over the coming months.


----------



## Truman42

Jimbeer said:


> Thinking of doing this, 23L chilled at some stage this week. Have there been any more members who have brewed this and had big success? I'm especially interested in what everyone's done when it comes to dry hopping, as i imagine that's the only way you can get that real big hit in a similar fashion to what the real pacific ale gives you. Suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



I've just finished my last bottle of this magnificent beer.

I dry hopped with 20grams Galaxy after 4 days fermentation and another 10 grams galaxy and 10 grams Amarillo after 7 days.

Tasted marvellous


----------



## Jimbeer

Cheers for the reply guys.

Phantom, I'm happy to lose clarity in this brew to ensure that you still get the punch of galaxy both on the palate and with the aroma. The commercial version is no chardonnay in terms of clarity. I can imagine it's tough to find that spot where you realise the potential of the galaxy hops vs overdoing it and almost ruining the brew.

Truman it looks like you're the expert with this recipe at the moment. I might follow your dry hopping schedule and i think the Amarillo could be a nice edition (Plus i just love it as a hop so any excuse).

Looks like a late night brew coming along tomorrow night after work!


----------



## Truman42

Jimbeer said:


> Cheers for the reply guys.
> 
> Phantom, I'm happy to lose clarity in this brew to ensure that you still get the punch of galaxy both on the palate and with the aroma. The commercial version is no chardonnay in terms of clarity. I can imagine it's tough to find that spot where you realise the potential of the galaxy hops vs overdoing it and almost ruining the brew.
> 
> Truman it looks like you're the expert with this recipe at the moment. I might follow your dry hopping schedule and i think the Amarillo could be a nice edition (Plus i just love it as a hop so any excuse).
> 
> Looks like a late night brew coming along tomorrow night after work!


I forgot to add I only had 10 litres so worked on 2 grams per litre, so adjust yours to suit.

Heres mine but this was taken before I racked and cold conditioned for two weeks which cleared it up some what.


----------



## PhantomEasey

Truman said:


> I forgot to add I only had 10 litres so worked on 2 grams per litre, so adjust yours to suit.
> 
> Heres mine but this was taken before I racked and cold conditioned for two weeks which cleared it up some what.
> 
> View attachment 49660



Truman, did you lose much aroma from the CC'ing?


----------



## Shifter

Just put this one on my list for a Xmas brew. Sounds lovely. Made an extract version but not tapped the keg yet. Galaxy is a real winner.


----------



## Truman42

PhantomEasey said:


> Truman, did you lose much aroma from the CC'ing?



No not really. I brought some into work and the first thing everybody said is "Smells like passionfruit"
Except one dickhead..he said "smells like fruity lexia" I said "only a homo like you would know that." That shut him up..LOL


----------



## PhantomEasey

Truman said:


> No not really. I brought some into work and the first thing everybody said is "Smells like passionfruit"
> Except one dickhead..he said "smells like fruity lexia" I said "only a homo like you would know that." That shut him up..LOL



Nice work mate, I would have stuck it up him too. I got more pineapple, rather than passionfruit from mine. The CC'd version seemed to transfer more of the aroma into flavour, as in the body was more fruit in the CC'd version, while the non-CC'd version was a light body with mostly aroma. Perhaps instead of using a hop tea next time I should just double or triple the dry hopping, then CC it to get the best of both worlds....


----------



## OneEye

Just ordered up all the grain so I can have a crack at this beer. Hoping it will be in its prime come summer time... the perfect thirst quencher I'm hoping. I'm assuming that most of you that have tried this recipe were using pellets instead of flowers?


----------



## Jimbeer

Moose, i've used pellets during the boil but i will be using (for the most part) flowers during the dry hopping. No real reason other than G&G had gotten a fresh delivery of them and i'd never used flowers before. I'll let you know how it goes.

Truman i'm using your method and dry hopping 2 gram per litre, hoping that it will punch me in the face every time i pour it. So very excited about tasting this one!


----------



## Truman42

Jimbeer said:


> Moose, i've used pellets during the boil but i will be using (for the most part) flowers during the dry hopping. No real reason other than G&G had gotten a fresh delivery of them and i'd never used flowers before. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Truman i'm using your method and dry hopping 2 gram per litre, hoping that it will punch me in the face every time i pour it. So very excited about tasting this one!



Mate Im sure it will. My missus loved it too. Only problem was I ended up with 16 stubbies and had drank all of it within a few weeks. I would have loved to keep some for a month or more to let it mature but couldn't help myself. 

I used pellets only.


----------



## PhantomEasey

moosebeer said:


> Just ordered up all the grain so I can have a crack at this beer. Hoping it will be in its prime come summer time... the perfect thirst quencher I'm hoping. I'm assuming that most of you that have tried this recipe were using pellets instead of flowers?



Yeah moose, I used pellets. Bought a 40gm pack from G&G and the leftover quantity after adding bittering and flavouring additions became the dry hop addition. 13 grams iirc, so around 0.6g/L. Next time I'd at least double that though. At the time, and the same is said for now, pellets are an economically better decision for me, however I will definitely go down the flower path sometime in the not too distant future. 

In my limited exposure to dry hopping, the aroma does subside with age (happy to be corrected) so depending on when you wish to quench your thirst at maximum aroma levels, if you're bottling vs kegging, etc, you might be better off waiting a month or so before you punch this one out. Alternatively, use this one as a dry run and make more as the weather warms up :beerbang: 

Either way, best of luck with it mate, I'm sure it'll be a cracker!


----------



## mark0

anyone got recipes for the other S&W brews?

i reckon a stone beer would be nice


----------



## jberries

This recipe calls for 0.2kg of raw wheat. I am planning to BIAB this, is there a suitable replacement if I can't get raw wheat. Some suggestions I have seen around are Torrified wheat, wheatbix... Thanks


----------



## Thefatdoghead

jberries said:


> This recipe calls for 0.2kg of raw wheat. I am planning to BIAB this, is there a suitable replacement if I can't get raw wheat. Some suggestions I have seen around are Torrified wheat, wheatbix... Thanks


Flaked or torrified wheat is easiest as raw wheat should be serial mashed first.


----------



## jberries

Gav80 said:


> Flaked or torrified wheat is easiest as raw wheat should be serial mashed first.


Great, thanks a lot


----------



## daemon

jberries said:


> This recipe calls for 0.2kg of raw wheat. I am planning to BIAB this, is there a suitable replacement if I can't get raw wheat. Some suggestions I have seen around are Torrified wheat, wheatbix... Thanks


Raw wheat can be purchased from most supermarkets, so it should be widely available.



Gav80 said:


> Flaked or torrified wheat is easiest as raw wheat should be serial mashed first.


Not so with wheat, the gelatinisation temp of wheat is within the normal mash temps. The enzymes from the rest of the grain bill will be more than sufficient for such a small raw wheat edition. The reason for the raw wheat is to add some cloudiness and a bit of a tartness to the beer.

Good luck with the beer jberries, it's a cracker around Christmas time!


----------



## jberries

Ok.... one other thing, Any know if crash chilling will effect the hops addition times e.g. 10 mins and 5 mins


----------



## Shifter

Just made this (BIAB), what a cracker. Added 30g of Galaxy in to the fermenter at about day 4. Wonderful aroma. this beer is superb. Thank you for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Shifter

This now my house brew, just love it. Problem is I reckon my kegs leak! Doesn't seem to last too long.


----------



## felten

Shifter said:


> This now my house brew, just love it. Problem is I reckon my kegs leak! Doesn't seem to last too long.


I think you should get rid of them, I'll happily take them off your hands for disposal.


----------



## sgw86

Hi,

This recipe sounds great! is it possible for someone to please post this up (all-grain)? as the RecipeDB is down.

Thanks!


----------



## Nicko_Cairns

I made this recipe with 42L VIF, I changed it slightly though by only cube hopping (no-chill), just so I could have one keg with galaxy hops and the other with simcoe, should be good. I'll also keg hop or hop tea both kegs, maybe a hop tea for something different? Will see.

Here's a cube vomiting krausen into my brew fridge  I've since cleaned it with starsan. My brew fridge smells amazing, thanks Daemon, I'll post the results, albeit with a slight hops change by no-chilling and cube hopping! I can keg next Thursday if I don't crash chill for clarity, decisions decisions.. I would use gelatine but SWMBO doesn't eat beef or pork, so maybe I'll find something else?

thanks Daemon!


----------



## Nicko_Cairns

Nicko_Cairns said:


> I made this recipe with 42L VIF, I changed it slightly though by only cube hopping (no-chill), just so I could have one keg with galaxy hops and the other with simcoe, should be good. I'll also keg hop or hop tea both kegs, maybe a hop tea for something different? Will see.
> Here's a cube vomiting krausen into my brew fridge  I've since cleaned it with starsan. My brew fridge smells amazing, thanks Daemon, I'll post the results, albeit with a slight hops change by no-chilling and cube hopping! I can keg next Thursday if I don't crash chill for clarity, decisions decisions.. I would use gelatine but SWMBO doesn't eat beef or pork, so maybe I'll find something else?
> thanks Daemon!


I kegged the simcoe version, I'll bottle the galaxy this weekend. The simcoe (same recipe just with simcoe) version is fantastic and I can't wait to try the galaxy version, such an easy to brew and drink, refreshing, tasty beer.. I think this beer will have a constant keg going at my place.

The only thing I'll try next time is the normal additions as I added all mine into the cube, which turned out great, keen to compare the two.

Thanks Daemon.


----------



## Nicko_Cairns

Three bottles of the simcoe version made it into the fridge (the rest that version was kegged) SWMBO and I are onto the third and last bottle this evening, and it's absolute divine. The galaxy version ended up all being bottled, will start drinking them this week and it will be part of a club case swap. I noticed on the S&W website that the bottle should be gently rolled: http://stoneandwood.com.au/beers/pacific-ale/ 

Anyway, thanks again Daemon, I've probably spammed this thread enough, really rate this fruity delicious ale though.


----------



## Nicko_Cairns

Nicko_Cairns said:


> Three bottles of the simcoe version made it into the fridge (the rest that version was kegged) SWMBO and I are onto the third and last bottle this evening, and it's absolute divine. The galaxy version ended up all being bottled, will start drinking them this week and it will be part of a club case swap. I noticed on the S&W website that the bottle should be gently rolled: http://stoneandwood.com.au/beers/pacific-ale/
> Anyway, thanks again Daemon, I've probably spammed this thread enough, really rate this fruity delicious ale though.


I'm finally onto the galaxy version and I won't bother with my simcoe version again, stick to Daemon's recipe folks, it's a great drop!


----------



## Zaaraboatman

A newbie question!!!!
I read through the posts sound like a great drink.
Where can I read the recipe????


----------



## taztiger

Go to the recipes tab near the headings at the top of the screen and you will get into the recipe database..


----------



## sponge

Link to recipe


----------



## Zaaraboatman

Thanks for the help I am using the new app so still getting use to it.


----------



## CoxR

Hi all
I brewed this on Monday and cubed it (first no chill), The only reason I did this was because I didn't have any galaxy. I used some Nelson for in the boil to achieve the required IBU's. I now have a couple of packs of Galaxy to complete the recipe so should I dry hop this or steep the hops in hot water? I was going to use some wort and make a hop tea put I have already pitched as I was too impatient.
I have 18 liters fermenting away as of last night. Normally I have just followed tried and true recipes so this is a little out of the box for me.
Thanks


----------



## chrisluki

Hey guys, a quick question about the Recipe DB...are we meant to be able to download Beersmith files or similar from the page?


----------



## Mikeyr

Been in the fermenter for 4 days and I hope i haven't killed it. Of course Sydney finally came out of it's cold snap ....... bugger ..... so frozen waterbottles it was! Reckon average ferm temp was around 21C. How i won't have infected it i can't imagine. (and yes think i sterilised the bottles well enough but who knows!)

Did my version with Golden Promise and Centennial, curious to see how it comes out! 

Has been the catalyst to go and buy a fermentation fridge. Pick it up on Saturday ....... now to rearrange the basement again!


----------



## meathead

Looking for some advice on this
What would the hop schedule be if I’m NOT doing no chill?


----------



## Nicko_Cairns

Whoops, edited as you aren't doing no chill, my bad.


----------



## meathead

I ended up going 

15 @ 40
15 @ 20
15 @ 0
Will do 15 @ 4 days


----------



## wide eyed and legless

meathead said:


> I ended up going
> 
> 15 @ 40
> 15 @ 20
> 15 @ 0
> Will do 15 @ 4 days


What is your expected IBU the original recipe the IBU's were on the low side.


----------



## meathead

I have no idea
Should be interesting


----------



## wide eyed and legless

meathead said:


> I have no idea
> Should be interesting


I think it will come out about right as you are doing rapid chill, I am going to do the no chill with 50 gram whirlpool.


----------



## meathead

This turned out awesome
Didn’t dry hop, so not as floral as S&W 
Probs a bit more bitter than S&W 
New house ale


----------



## wide eyed and legless

meathead said:


> This turned out awesome
> Didn’t dry hop, so not as floral as S&W
> Probs a bit more bitter than S&W
> New house ale


Which hops did you go with?


----------



## meathead

Galaxy


----------



## Lachlan Helbig

Going to try this myself in a week or 2. Using Galaxy flowers @ 15.2% AA so I might chill it. What do you fellas reckon?


----------

